# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Yes or No?

## ttufan111

Anyone seen these before?

----------


## ttufan111

I've pinned 3 times now and I'm not feeling the effects that I did with other products.

----------


## wmaousley

I sent you a PM, please remove the name of the lab from the picture, its against the rules to post the names of UGL's here.

But your answer is in your mail box.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> I sent you a PM, please remove the name of the lab from the picture, its against the rules to post the names of UGL's here.
> 
> But your answer is in your mail box.


Read the NEW RULES :Wink:

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> Read the NEW RULES


Which can be found here: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...2#.UBCaW-1wYqY

Rule #9 is the big change. I was surprised.

----------


## wmaousley

Yep VP is great gear

----------


## Super-Chump

Yeah Veyron Pharma is quality stuff

----------


## Jonnyg419

:7up: I really love the new rules

----------

